# Scanneurs Canon : des scans, des pilotes et des maux !...



## kabeha (6 Septembre 2003)

Pour ceux qui comme moi, possesseurs d'un N650U et n'ont jamais réussi à le faire fonctionner que sous Classic  voilà un truc  dont on a parlé dans un autre post pour que ça marche sous X.


----------



## ohsuguire (1 Avril 2004)

Bonjour cher collègue de la pomme,
je suis nouveau et vient de m'inscrire.

Evidemment j'ai déja un PB :

en effet j'ai passé le cap panther, aucun systéme classique !! disque dure non-partitionné !! confiance totale c'est de l'unix.

voilà mon souci : j'ai un scan lide 20 canon et n'ai aucun pilote, logiciel, rien quoi !! qui fonctionne avec panther.

que me conseillez-vous ?

D'avance merci

ohsuguire


----------



## maousse (1 Avril 2004)

Le driver pour panther existe là : ScanGear CS pour Scan Lide 20...

Installe le dans le dossier plugin de photoshop, photoshop elements, ou graphicconverter, tu y auras accès par le menu importer d'un de ces logiciels ensuite.

Si tu n'as aucun de ces logiciels, installe avant tout la toolbox : CanoScan Toolbox pour Scan Lide 20...
et installe le driver ensuite.


----------



## Marcant (3 Avril 2004)

J'ai été dans le même cas que toi, et j'ai trouvé ! Lis le post que j'ai écrit il y a quelques temps :  Scanner lide 20/30


----------



## jjrmusic (6 Juin 2004)

Bonjour amis de la Pomme



J'ai passé du temps à lire les sujets sur les scanners et pilotes pour OS X Panther. Mais j'aurais malgré tout besoin de vos lumières. Mon scanner Canon Lide 30 est reconnu par PSE 2 et par PhotoStudio OSX. Pour obtenir ceci j'avais téléchargé sur le site de Canon le driver adéquat. Mais j'avais peiné pour l'installer (par de mode d'emploi). Il me reste des dossiers du genre "Into CFMSupport_Login" ou "Into Lib_CFMSupport"; il y en a plusieurs et je ne sais trop quoi en faire. Mon Pb est aussi : j'utilise en temps que musicien l'éditeur "Sibelius 3" et le logiciel  de scan de partition livré "PhotoScore Lite"; or celui-ci ne trouve pas mon scanner, idem pour "RagTime Solo". Lorsque j'ouvre dans ces logiciels les fenêtres "Select source", celles-ci sont vides et je ne sais comment procéder ? 

Y aurait-il quelqu'un qui puisse m'aider à y voir plus clair.

Mon équipement : eMac 700 Combo OS X 10.3.4 - OS 9.2.2 et Classic installés.

Merci d'avance


----------



## maousse (6 Juin 2004)

salut, canon ne fournit pas de driver pour ses scanners autre qu'au format plugin photoshop, c'est à dire que ça fonctionne dans photoshop, photoshop elements, graphic converter, canoscan toolbox.
Pour qu'un scanner puisse être reconnu dans d'autres appli comme ragtime ou sibelius, j'imagine qu'il faut un scanner avec driver Twain, ce qui est plus universel et permet d'être appelé de toutes sortes d'applications qui supportent cette interface de communication avec les scanners.
Donc, pas de solution pour ton scanner hors des applications citées plus haut, je le crains.

Pour l'installation du driver, tu as bien cliqué sur le package pour l'installer, hein ? c'est la seule façon de faire, et tout est installé, ça suffit (à faire en désignant le dossier plugin de chaque appli où l'ont veut s'en servir). Le reste, c'est juste que canon n'est pas capable de programmer correctement pour os x, ce qui est une honte.


----------



## myckmack (6 Juin 2004)

Vérifie déjà que le dossier /Bibliothèque/Application Support (attention, ce n'est pas le dossier Bibliothèque de ton user, c'est celui qui est à la base de ton HD) contient bien un alias du fichier ScanGear CS 7.0X .


----------



## jjrmusic (8 Juin 2004)

Merci por vos réponses

Je ne me souviens pas d'un package lors de l'insatalltion du pilote CS 7.0X de Canon ! Désolé ça fait un moment que j'ai fais cela. Par contre pas d'Alias de ScanGear CS 7. 0X dans /Librairy/Apllication Support !! J'ai sûrement du mal m'y prendre? Puis-je mettre un Alias manuellent ? Ou bien me conseillez vous de tout nettoyer et tout réinstaller ?

Merci à vous.


----------



## myckmack (8 Juin 2004)

jjrmusic a dit:
			
		

> Par contre pas d'Alias de ScanGear CS 7. 0X dans /Librairy/Apllication Support !! J'ai sûrement du mal m'y prendre? Puis-je mettre un Alias manuellent ?


Il n'est pas placé à l'installation; c'est donc à toi de le placer.


----------



## jjrmusic (10 Juin 2004)

Bonjour

Merci pour la réponse. Faut-il dans "/Librairy/Application/Support" créer un dossier pour y mettre l'Alias du ScanGear CS 7. 0X ? Ou bien mettre cet Alias tel quel ? Je n'ai jamais fais ça d'où mes questions de débutant.


----------



## myckmack (11 Juin 2004)

jjrmusic a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Merci pour la réponse. Faut-il dans "/Librairy/Application/Support" créer un dossier pour y mettre l'Alias du ScanGear CS 7. 0X ? Ou bien mettre cet Alias tel quel ?


Tel quel : pas de dossier à créer. Je suis surpris que tu n'aies pas lu tout ça dans la doc papier fournie avec le scanner.


----------



## wayne (22 Juin 2004)

Je cherche comment faire tourner mon scanner Canoscan 650U sous OSX (sans classic).
je ne trouve pas de driver me permettant de démarrer a partir d'un icône sur le Dock ou de la ToolBox.

Une solution gratuite bien sur... :rateau: 

Avez-vous des soluces interressantes?  

A+


----------



## golf (22 Juin 2004)

Le pilote est là, chez Canon...


----------



## wayne (22 Juin 2004)

je l'ai bien trouvé, mais comment le faire démarrer directement du bureau?


----------



## maousse (22 Juin 2004)

il faut installer ce driver en tant que plugin de Canoscan toolbox, graphicconverter, photoshop ou photoshop elements. Tu y auras accès en passant par l'une de ces applications ensuite (par le menu importation)


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juin 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> il faut installer ce driver en tant que plugin de Canoscan toolbox, graphicconverter, photoshop ou photoshop elements. Tu y auras accès en passant par l'une de ces applications ensuite (par le menu importation)




D'apres ce que tu decrit il s'agit d'un pilote de type TWAIN non?
Dans ce cas il est également possible d'utiliser "Transfert d'images" pour piloter le scan (voir chap 3 de scanner sous X  d'osxfacile.


----------



## maousse (22 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> D'apres ce que tu decrit il s'agit d'un pilote de type TWAIN non?


non, c'est un driver au format plugin photoshop (accepté par graphic converter)


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juin 2004)

Ah bah autant pour moi


----------



## wayne (22 Juin 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> il faut installer ce driver en tant que plugin de Canoscan toolbox, graphicconverter, photoshop ou photoshop elements. Tu y auras accès en passant par l'une de ces applications ensuite (par le menu importation)



Oui, mais Canoscan ToolBox necessite "Classic", ce que je veux éviter et je voudrais également éviter de passer par une application style GC ou photoshop, car, pour les Scan vite fait ou les photocopie, c'est moins rapide


----------



## maousse (22 Juin 2004)

désolé, j'avais oublié que la toolbox n'existait pas pour le n650u. ça passe donc par graphicconverter, photoshop ou elements. 

il y a aussi vuescan comme solution (voir versiontracker ou macupdate), à voir.


----------



## wayne (22 Juin 2004)

merci


----------



## chupastar (30 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour à tous !

Je possède un scanner CanoScan D660U de Canon, j'ai perdu le CD fournit avec, et je cherche maintenant à installer ce scanner sur mon iBook.

Donc je vais sur le site de Canon afin de trouver le driver, je trouve cette page: http://software.canon-europe.com/Scanners/Flatbed_Scanners/CanoScan_D660U449.asp  qui semblait bien coller à ma recherche.


Je télécharge le fichier PI CS-U for mac, l'instal, ça me met apparement quelques plugins, des fichiers dans les préférences...

Mais en tout cas rien qui ne reconnaisse mon scanner lorsque que je le branche sur la prise USB!

Quelqu'un pourait-il m'aider?

Merci!


----------



## Zouzou (30 Juillet 2004)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Je possède un scanner CanoScan D660U de Canon, j'ai perdu le CD fournit avec, et je cherche maintenant à installer ce scanner sur mon iBook.
> 
> ...




Bonjour,
Je possède le même scanner que toi ... et suis sous Panther
Sous quel système fonctionne ton ibook ?
En fait, les réponses à ton thread m'intéressent, parce que j'ai un peu "galéré" pour pouvoir utiliser le scanner sur mon mac, vu que les cd d'installation étaient pour les précédents systèmes (j'étais sous 8.6 avant) ...
Alors, comme toi, je me suis rendu sur le site de canon et ai essayé de télécharger les plug-ins ... J'en ai finalement téléchargé un (Canon PI CS-U 3.9X) que j'ai glissé dans Bibliothèque > Application support > Graphic converter > Plug ins
C'est le seul moyen que j'aie trouvé pour l'instant, pour utiliser mon scanner ... Cela dit, c'est de la bricole, parce que je fais mes acquisitions à partir de Graphic Converter seulement, vu que les cd sont inutilisables ...
Si quelqu'un a mieux, je suis preneur


----------



## chupastar (30 Juillet 2004)

Je suis sous Panther aussi (10.3.4).

Je vais essayer ta methode, mais c'est vrai que ça m'a tout l'aire d'êre de la bricole!

Tu peux faire l'acquisition de scan à partir des négatifs de cette manière?


----------



## Zouzou (30 Juillet 2004)

Bah ... J'ai pas essayé 
J'attends tes propres essais 
En tout cas, je scanne très convenablement ...


----------



## chupastar (31 Juillet 2004)

J'ai envoyé un mail au service technique de Canon hier matin, j'attends une réponse... si elle vient.

J'aimerais bien regler ce problème au plus vite.


----------



## chupastar (31 Juillet 2004)

Zouzou a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Je possède le même scanner que toi ... et suis sous Panther
> Sous quel système fonctionne ton ibook ?
> En fait, les réponses à ton thread m'intéressent, parce que j'ai un peu "galéré" pour pouvoir utiliser le scanner sur mon mac, vu que les cd d'installation étaient pour les précédents systèmes (j'étais sous 8.6 avant) ...
> ...




J'ai essayé ta technique mais ça n'a pas l'air de fonctionner avec moi... J'ai pris le plugin Canon PI CS-U 3.9X, je l'ai mis dans le dossier que tu as spécifié. J'ouvre GC, vais dans fichier/acquisition/ je trouve le plugin, je clic, puis rien...   

Mon sacnner ne s'allume même pas quand je le branche!

Je comprends rien.


----------



## Zouzou (31 Juillet 2004)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> je trouve le plugin, je clic, puis rien...
> 
> Mon sacnner ne s'allume même pas quand je le branche!
> 
> Je comprends rien.



Est-ce que tu as un message spécifique quand tu essaies de faire l'acquisition via GC  ?
Désolé que ça ne fonctionne pas pour toi ...
J'espère que tu auras une soluce moins bricole avec Canon


----------



## chupastar (31 Juillet 2004)

Zouzou a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que tu as un message spécifique quand tu essaies de faire l'acquisition via GC  ?
> Désolé que ça ne fonctionne pas pour toi ...
> J'espère que tu auras une soluce moins bricole avec Canon



Aucun message... Rien.


----------



## Zouzou (31 Juillet 2004)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Aucun message... Rien.



Et as-tu essayé de télécharger le shareware Vuescan ?


----------



## chupastar (31 Juillet 2004)

Zouzou a dit:
			
		

> Et as-tu essayé de télécharger le shareware Vuescan ?



Oui j'ai essayé, il ne le reconnais pas.

Ca me fait peur d'un coup, mon scanner est-il mort?!   

En gros je le branche il ne réagit même pas...


----------



## Zouzou (31 Juillet 2004)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'ai essayé, il ne le reconnais pas.
> 
> Ca me fait peur d'un coup, mon scanner est-il mort?!
> 
> En gros je le branche il ne réagit même pas...




Si ça peut te rassurer, il me semble que ça me faisait ça à moi aussi ...
L'ennui, c'est que je ne me rappelle pas ce que j'ai fait de plus, pour que tout à coup, ça fonctionne ...


----------



## chupastar (1 Août 2004)

Zouzou a dit:
			
		

> Si ça peut te rassurer, il me semble que ça me faisait ça à moi aussi ...
> L'ennui, c'est que je ne me rappelle pas ce que j'ai fait de plus, pour que tout à coup, ça fonctionne ...




C'est étrange quand même ça... C'est aussi étrange que ce post n'a l'air d'interresser que nous deux. Personne n'a de pb avec leurs scanner??

Ca devrait être simple pourtant. Et Canon ne me réponds pas...


----------



## Zouzou (1 Août 2004)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> C'est étrange quand même ça... C'est aussi étrange que ce post n'a l'air d'interresser que nous deux. Personne n'a de pb avec leurs scanner??
> 
> Ca devrait être simple pourtant. Et Canon ne me réponds pas...




Je crois qu'on doit faire partie des rares à encore posséder le canoscan D660U 
N'est-ce pas Darkounet ?


----------



## chupastar (1 Août 2004)

Zouzou a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'on doit faire partie des rares à encore posséder le canoscan D660U
> N'est-ce pas Darkounet ?




Il est si vieux que ça ce scan?


----------



## ti_mal (21 Septembre 2004)

Salut à tous,

   j'ai installé un scanner Canon Canoscan 3200F sur un Powerbook G4. *Canoscan  Toolbox *fonctionne très bien si se n'est que je suis obligé de redémarrer le portable pour pouvoir utiliser le scanner. Tout se passe comme si le branchement à chaud ne fonctionne pas avec ce scanner. Pourtant si je branche un appareil photo numérique, aucun problème. Donc, je suppose que cela ne provient pas du port USB. 
   D'où ma question : comment faire pour que ce scanner soit reconnu "à chaud" ?

   Merci.


   p.s.: en faisant la même manipulation sur le PC  (branchement à chaud)  je ne rencontre pas ce problème. 
   Monsieur Canon aurait-il baclé les drivers pour Mac os x ?


----------



## Apca (21 Septembre 2004)

Ton scanner est-il relier directement à ton ordi ou est-t-il connecter sur un hub ?


----------



## ti_mal (22 Septembre 2004)

connecter directement à l'ordi


----------



## golf (22 Septembre 2004)

As tu contacté Canon à ce sujet ?


----------



## francis75 (26 Septembre 2004)

Bonsoir à tous,
suis un nouvel inscrit et un tout récent possesseur d'un IMAC.... Donc comme novice, y a pas mieux!
Mon souci du jour est que je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner mon scan (Canon lide 80) sous mac OS X.
Les pilotes m'ouvrent systématiquement Mac OS 9....
Une fois la photo scannée, il me l'envoie sur Photobase qui reste désespérement grisé et qui en plus me met un message d'erreur qui empêche toute apparition et toute modification du fichier.....
le choix d'un nouvel emplacement (mon bureau par exemple) est impossible.

La fonction Copie ne marche pas non plus puisque Mac OS 9 ne connait pas mon imprimante et la fonction Mail non plus.

Bref, c'est la zone!!!

J'ai des centaines de photos à scanner et j'ai réussi à en scanner 3 qui ont disparu dans mac OS 9....

Que faire?????

merci d'avance,
francis
(bonjour à Vadrouilleur)


----------



## Apca (26 Septembre 2004)

Salut et bienvenu 

A-tu essayer de mettre à jour ton scanner en installant le driver ? 

Vas sur cette page, télécharge le driver pour osx et essaye. 

Tiens nous au courant. 

Driver

Lien direct


----------



## francis75 (26 Septembre 2004)

Merci du tuyau, APCA, mais j'y ai pensé aussi.
Ceci dit, le chemin de destination du driver était Photoshop, ce qui m'a étonné...... Du coup, je ne sais pas dans où mettre le driver?

j'attends avec impatience d'autres idées car je suis vraiment ennuyé......


----------



## Apca (26 Septembre 2004)

francis75 a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, le chemin de destination du driver était Photoshop, ce qui m'a étonné...... Du coup, je ne sais pas dans où mettre le driver?



Ah, cela ne doit pas être le driver, mais un plug-in. Il faut mettre celui ci dans le dossier plug-in de photoshop ou de graphique converter par exemple (Si tu possède un de ces 2 programmes, parmis tous leurs dossier tous ce trouver un dossier plug-in. Si tu met le plug-in que tu a télécharger dans le dossier plugin d'un des deux programme, tu pourra utiliser ton scanner par l'intermediaire d'un de ces deux programmes). C'est tous ce que je peut te dire. Je ne saurai pas plus t'aider que ca. Sinon, attend l'avis et les conseils d'autres mac-users. 

Voilà,

A bientôt sur les forum.


----------



## Apca (26 Septembre 2004)

A oui, au fait, tu peut effectuer une recherche sur les forum. En mettant par exemple : "plugin scanner" ou autre. Peut-être que tu trouvera des réponses à tes questions.  :sleep:


----------



## golf (27 Septembre 2004)

Attention, il y a plusieurs éléments différents au téléchargement chez Canon pour X !... 
Lequel est le bon (ou lesquels sont !) ?
Apparemment, il y a un pilote mais aussi une ToolBox !

Des éléments de réponses ici... 
Sinon un mail ou un tel à leur hotline


----------



## maousse (27 Septembre 2004)

Scangear CS est le driver pour lide 80, au format plugin photoshop. C'est à dire qu'on peut le faire fonctionner en tant que plugin (menu édition>import) au sein de Photoshop 7 ou CS, Photoshop Element, Graphic Converter, ou alors, si l'on ne dispose d'aucune de ces applications, au sein de la Canoscan Toolbox , application faite par canon pour "héberger" son driver. La toolbox permet de se servir des boutons en facade, et des fonctions gadget (copie, mail...)  

Donc, il faut *d'abord* installer la toolbox, et *ensuite* le driver, en tant que plugin pour la toolbox, si l'on ne se sert pas de photoshop ou autre.


----------



## mferrec (6 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour,
avant dans os9 je pouvais grace à un module externe (Fiery TWAIN) scanné à partir de mon CLC 700 (Canon). Maintenant sur osx et photoshop CS le même module ne fonctionne pas.
Avez-vous une solution à mon problème.
C'est important ça me permettrai notamment de scanner en A3...
D'avance merci !


----------



## macmarco (7 Octobre 2004)

Es-tu allé voir sur le site de Canon s'il y a les pilotes OS X de ton scan ?

Fais une recherche avec twain dans le forum "Arts graphiques", il y a plusieurs sujets qui en traitent !


----------



## dapi (17 Octobre 2004)

Je possède un Canon Lide 30 sous OS X.3.5, et celui-ci marchait encore hier, et aujourd'hui celui-ci ne trouve plus le driver, et ce n'est pas la première fois que celà m'arrive, j'ai tous supprimé manuellement les élément un par un et réinstallé mais rien à faire.
Donc je suis retourné sur le site de Canon, là j'ai trouvé deux Scan Toolbox: le quel faut'il utilisé?
J'ai fait plusieurs essais sans succès, la dernière fois que celà c'était produit, après une nième install celà avait marché.
Quelqu'un aurrait il une solution stable, j'en suis pas sûr après ce que j'ai lu plus haut?


----------



## dapi (18 Octobre 2004)

En faites le driver est bien compliqué à mettre en place, mais j'avais aussi un faux contact dans le câble usb, maintenant ça marche.


----------



## beau_gosse (13 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour, a tous

J'ai télécharger sur le site canon les drivers pour mac osx pour canon N650 j'ai dsipé le ,fichier je l'installe ensuite dans aplication.
Ensuite je clique sur le fichier CanonPI CS-U 3.8X mais il n'arrive pas un installer ce fichier comment faire je m'y connais pas trop en mac je débute depuis 2 mois cela me change de windows mais s'est plus stable.
Merci de votre aide


----------



## Tatou (13 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,
 Je n'ai pas de scanner Canon mais ai déjà installé ce pilote chez un ami. Après avoir décompressé le fichier téléchargé, repère l'icone du pilote et fais-là gliser dans tes "Applications". (Manoeuvre à effectuer sans que ton scanner soit sous tension).  
 Ensuite tout dépend de l'utilisation que tu veux faire de ton scanner : scanner vers des applications, ou importer à partir d'applications telles que Photoshop ou GraphicConverter. Vérifie bien tes connexions.
 Bonne chance


----------



## Eikanil (19 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,
J'aurai du lire ces topiocs avant d'acheter !
Voilà, je viens d'acquérir un scanner Canon Lide 80, pas simple de tout installer.
Je suis péniblement arrivé à le faire fonctionner sous panther avec Photoshop elements.
Mais il refuse de reconnaitre le scanner avec Omnipage OSX (je précise que j'ai acheté le scanner pour cette fonction d'OCR !!!)
J'ai beau avoir installé le plug-in comme indiqué il me démarre (dans le meilleur des cas) Classic.
Quelqu'un a réussi à faire fonctionner Omnipage avec ce scanner ?
Merci d'avance,
Eikanil


----------



## dugommiercity (13 Janvier 2005)

Après bien des galères et des recherches sur le net pour l'installation de mon lide 30, j'ai trouver le driver qui convient avec la totalité des plug in grâce à ce site : Drivers Collection...
Il permet au travers de la sélection du driver ad hoc du scan en question une connexion directe sur le site de canon USA qui lui propose des drivers complets avec les plug in qui vont avec.


----------



## golf (13 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour (bonsoir) et bienvenue



			
				dugommiercity a dit:
			
		

> Après bien des galères et des recherches sur le net pour l'installation de mon lide 30, j'ai trouver le driver qui convient avec la totalité des plug in grâce à ce site : Drivers Collection...


Site souvent cité ici dont ici  

Lire aussi : FAQ, suivez le guide...


----------



## gagarts (31 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bien...
> Alors c'est pas ici ! Je transfère.



Bon, ici, novice, appel aux habitués...
J'ai un iBook 466 SE qui tourne sous Panther 10.3.7 et je possède un Canoscan n650u...
Et c'est la croix et la banière pour trouver le moyen d'installer et d'utiliser mon matériel...
J'epère que je ne me trompe pas de forum...
Sinon désolé !

Merci d'avance


----------



## gagarts (31 Janvier 2005)

bwv1006 a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui comme moi, possesseurs d'un N650U et n'ont jamais réussi à le faire fonctionner que sous Classic  voilà un truc  dont on a parlé dans un autre post pour que ça marche sous X.



Meme problème que ci-dessus mensionné... et souhaitrais trouver l'aide salvatrice !
Désolé pour les mois (ou années) de retard...

Merci d'avance !


----------



## golf (31 Janvier 2005)

Attention, il y a plusieurs éléments différents au téléchargement chez Canon pour X !... 
Lequel est le bon (ou lesquels sont !) ?
Apparemment, il y a un pilote mais aussi une ToolBox !

Des éléments de réponses ici... 
Sinon un mail ou un tel à leur hotline


----------



## gaban (10 Avril 2005)

Salut!
J' ai un scanner canon (canoscan n1240u) pour lequel je ne trouve pas de driver.
J' ai beau chercher, je ne trouve rien, et sur le site de canon, c' est juste le logiciel de scan. Ce que je trouve bizare, c' est qu' il ne réagit pas lorsque je le branche sur un des ports usb du mini (ni meme sur l' imac g3)!
Vous avez des idées?


----------



## Avril-VII (20 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous ! 
Et bien moi je ne parviens pas à scanner avec un cannon scan lide 30, j'ai téléchargé le pilote du site mais je ne m'en sort pas, et je l'ai installé : j'ai canon scan Toolbox X, voilà.
Si bous pouvez m'indiquer la marche à suivre...
Merci d'avance.



Moi, je veux bien mais c'est un sujet "imprimantes Canon" ici, pas scanneur 
Allez, hop, on déménage :rateau:
golf


----------



## Avril-VII (22 Juin 2005)

personne ?


----------



## Sim le pirate (22 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> personne ?



J'ai également eu beaucoup de problèmes avec mon scanner sous os x...
Pour finir j'utilise vuescan, programme tiers qui me convient.

Sinon il y a aussi la solution sane, un peu plus tordue j'ai l'impression.

Tout est expliqué ici.


----------



## Hector (28 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour
je possède les Canoscan N1220U et N676U.
Les deux ont cessé de fonctionner quand la famille est passée à MACOSX.
Avant de les jeter et de redépenser entre 80 et 100¤, j'aimerais savoir si un expert de Macgeneration a une solution à proposer.
j'ai déjà téléchargé un demie douzaine de fois le soit-disant driver de Canon qui s'affiche ensuite sur le bureau comme: CanoScan Toolbox.
Malheureusement quand je veux numériser une page, la Toolbox en question m'informe benoîtement qu'il n'y a pas de pilote.
Ou est ce damné pilote, j'ai téléchargé ScanGear à la suite de la lecture de ce forum, je me suis retrouvé sur Classic. Ce n'est pas ce que je voulais non plus.
A L'AIDE!


----------



## kaviar (28 Septembre 2005)

Chez moi, sous Photoshop tout fonctionne normalement avec un N1220U. Contacte moi via PM si tu veux que je t'envoie les drivers (ce n'est pas claire dans leur site pour les trouver).


----------



## golf (28 Septembre 2005)

Sinon, il y a VueScan mais ce n'est pas gratuit !


----------



## Hector (28 Septembre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi, sous Photoshop tout fonctionne normalement avec un N1220U. Contacte moi via PM si tu veux que je t'envoie les drivers (ce n'est pas claire dans leur site pour les trouver).


Bonjour 
Merci de t'intéresser à mes difficultés.
Je n'ai pas Photoshop et je ne sais pas ce que c'est que Vuescan.
Pour rester simple, j'aimerais archiver des bouts de textes et des Photos ou des documents sans besoin de retouche et je pense que pour cela Graphic Converter serait largement suffisant mais voilà, je ne sais même pas articuler le fameux "pilote" qui me manque avecGraphicConverter.
D'accord pour les drivers avec reconaissance mais j''espère que tu me diras aussi ce que c'est que PM.
Hector


----------



## golf (28 Septembre 2005)

Hector a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas Photoshop et je ne sais pas ce que c'est que Vuescan.


VueScan est un pilote de scanneur presque universel.



			
				Hector a dit:
			
		

> tu me diras aussi ce que c'est que PM.


MP est la Messagerie Privée de MacGé


----------



## kaviar (29 Septembre 2005)

Bon et bien, dans l'ordre tu m'envoies ICI une adresse ou je peux t'envoyer les drivers (cela pèse 524 ko)

1 Tu fais l'installe "CanoPI CS-U Installer"
2 Tu verras également un dossier nommé  "Into Plug-in". Tu copies le contenu de ce dossier dans "Bibliothèque -> Application Support -> GraphicConverter -> Plug-ins.
3 Tu lance GraphicConverter, tu vas dans "Fichier -> Acquisition -> CanonPI CS-U 3.8.1X" et voilà ton scanner est de nouveau opérationnel sous OS X.

Pour éviter tous conflits, dé-intalle "CanoScan Toolbox" ainsi que "ScanGear"


----------



## Eric2006 (23 Janvier 2006)

Salut,
Penses-tu que cette méthode peut fonctionner avec un Canoscan N650 U ?
Car je n'ai pas photoshop, et j'ai récupéré un pilote - voire deux, faudrait qu'ils se mettent d'accord ! - sur le site de Canon.
Pourtant, sur la liste de scanners sur le suite d'Apple, on nous dit qu'il faut attendre pour un pilote. Difficile de comprendre les développements des uns et des autres...


----------



## Eric2006 (14 Février 2006)

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire si *The Gimp* accepterait de travailler avec le fameux Canoscan N650U ? C'est à dire s'il hébergerait sans souci le plug'in de Canon comme le ferait Photoshop ou GConverter ?

Merci!


----------



## yvanob (14 Février 2006)

Depuis que j'ai installé la version 5.8, mes scanners CANON (Lide 20 et 30) ne marchent plus. Le plugIn bien qu'installé semble inopérant!
Qui peut m'aider ?
Tout fonctionnait bien avec 5.7.5 et toutes les versions antérieures.

Installation selon mon propre mode d'emploi décrit ici:
http://www.yvan-oberson.info

Qui a réussi à faire fonctionner un Canon Lide 20 ou 30 avec GC 5.8 sous 10.4.4 ?


----------



## Wolfmac (15 Septembre 2006)

Bon je tente de relancer ce post pour savoir s'il existe un adaptateur port serie -> usb ou firewire la raison j'ai mon vieux scanner CanonScan FB 330P qui ne possède qu'un port série et je voulais savoir si je pouvais espérer le raccorder à mon mac mini ?
je n'est rien trouvé sur le forum à ce sujet et google n'a pas était mon ami sur ce coup là


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Septembre 2006)

Keyspan est ton ami, mais encore faut-il que tu dispose de pilotes pour ton scanner fonctionnant sous ton syst&#232;me.


----------



## Wolfmac (18 Septembre 2006)

Merci de ta réponse Pascal  
 pour les pilotes rien sur le site de canon mais j'ai vus que sur le site de SANE il disent que mon scanner est compatible donc ça vaut le coup d'essayer,
j'ai plus qu'a trouver l'adaptateur dans une boutique,


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Septembre 2006)

Mais de rien, si on ne s'entraide pas entre voisins ...


----------



## SirG (14 Octobre 2006)

Pour apporter un peu d'eau au moulin, mon scanner Canon Lide 35 a très bien fonctionné durant plusieurs mois et maintenant, il me met un message d'erreur que certains connaissent, celui de la bibliothèque TWAIN. Depuis quand exactement? Je crois que je n'ai pas scanné depuis mon crash kernell et la réinstallation. Toujours est-il qu'avant, sous Photostudio (excellente alternative à Photoshop, même si ce dernier me surprend quant à ses possibilités ), et maintenant, je dois me contenter de scanner sous Toolbox. En attendant mieux.


----------

